#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Is block-chain actually a revolutionary technology or a fad?

## Bhavya

Blockchain Technology is frightening to redefine and totally convert and disrupt the financial divisions and other businesses as we see it. It's one more example of the digital revolution and is the next disrupting technology. What do you think is blockchain actually a revolutionary technology or a fad?

----------

